# hacerse garca



## kornilios

Hola amigos.
En esa frase tenemos la palabra _garca_, que hasta ahora pensaba que está usada para una persona _falsa_, _tramposa_; para un _fulero_ etc. Pues, acá me parece que tendría un significado un poco diferente, o sea, se trataría de una forma de decir _pretenderse aparentar exitoso._ ¿Qué les parece mi interpretación?

«..._–Y ya sé, chabón, ya sé. Por eso. Me nombras representante. ¡Ahí tenés! En
cinco años empiezo a juntar la guita en pala. ¿De qué te reís, boludo? En serio.
Arranco con vos, así aprendo. Y después empiezo en serio. Me compro un Movicom
y *me hago garca*.
–Ah, así que aprendés conmigo, pedazo de pelotudo. –Por primera vez el
muchacho sonrió.
–Sí, Beto. Si te arruinan en el club no me caliento. Igual aprendo. Y después
me dedico a jugadores en serio. Para, che, no pegués. No, no, en serio. ¡Me estás
tirando el puesto, boludo!.._.».

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

En ese caso yo diría que está usando *garca* como aféresis de oli*garca*, porque se va a llenar de plata representando jugadores de fútbol.
No es que sea el significado más académico de lo que es un oligarca; lo usa como sinónimo de _persona con mucho dinero_.


----------



## jilar

Hakuna Matata said:


> En ese caso yo diría que está usando *garca* como aféresis de oli*garca*, porque se va a llenar de plata representando jugadores de fútbol.
> No es que sea el significado más académico de lo que es un oligarca; lo usa como sinónimo de _persona con mucho dinero_.


Tal cual.

Vamos, dice que se va a hacer rico.

garca - Wikcionario, el diccionario libre
Acortamiento (aféresis) de oligarca


----------



## Azarosa

En realidad no está muy alejado el significado al que te referís del que te apunta @Hakuna Matata. En su origen el término _garca_ es una forma apocopada de garcador, presentado este por el Diccionario del Español de Argentina como "persona malintencionada que, generalmente para sacar provecho personal, perjudica a los demás". Pero otra etimología posible, según un perito en la materia, el lingüista Oscar Conde, sugiere que es la contracción de _oli-garca_. Su sentido es el de persona insensible al dolor de los demás, egoísta, dispuesta a avasallar los derechos de los otros. Como ves, están muy próximos los significados.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Ambos sentidos son posibles. Creo que por estas tierras el uso más extendido de garca es el que proviene de garcador, que a su vez es el "vesre" de *cagador*. En ese caso, creo que el significado es bastante claro y supongo que es bastante extendido en el mundo hispanoparlante (en realidad mientras lo escribo también me pregunto si es así, si es tan extendido... ya sabrán corregirme).
Pero en este caso creo que no está diciendo que los vaya a cagar a sus representados. Seguramente es un cuento que ya tiene sus años, por eso dice que "se compra un Movicom y se hace garca". La referencia al Movicom era de esa época en la que tener un celular era "para pocos", para gente _con mucha guita_. No cualquiera lo tenía, y el que lo tenía era un oligarca, forrado en plata.


----------



## juanjorel

"Garca" también es _al verre_, el verbo "garcar" es "cagar". Un garca es un cagador, alguien que literalmente se caga en y caga a los demás, por ejemplo con la plata.


----------



## kornilios

Bueno, _garca_ puede significar muchas cosas, claro, y entiendo su intención de aportar todas las posibles interpretaciones, pero tengo que decidir cómo traducir dicha frase,entonces necesito tener algunas cosas claras. Primero, coincido con Hakuna Matata, que no se trata de _cagar a sus representado_s. y segundo, vamos con mis preguntas:

1) _Hacerse,_ en este caso, ¿sería _llegar a ser_? ¿sería _pasarse de_? ¿o otra cosa?
2) _Garca_, en este caso, ¿es más probable que sea la aféresis de oligarca o sería la persona que caga/hace daño a los demás?

El caso es que la frase está muy vinculada con la anterior: «Me compro un Movicom». ¿Cuál es el papel que desempeña la compra de un celular, un objeto que en aquel entonces sólo los _forrados_ podían conseguir? ¿Algo que muestra la riqueza del poseedor? ¿Algo que va a desengañar la gente que rodea al poseedor de este, con fines de pasarse de una persona importante, para darse corte?

Muchas gracias por todos los comentarios y por la ayuda.


----------



## Azarosa

@kornilios, estuve leyendo el cuento: son instancias diferentes:_ me nombrás representante y en 5 años junto guita en pala._ Es decir:_ empiezo con vos, para aprender, y después me dedico a jugadores en serio: me compro un movicom_ [pensemos que el cuento fue escrito en 2007]_ y me hago garca_ [representante de jugadores, ergo: ricachón, empresario ...o lo que quieras relacionar al término].


----------



## kornilios

Azarosa said:


> @kornilios, estuve leyendo el cuento: son instancias diferentes:_ me nombrás representante y en 5 años junto guita en pala._ Es decir:_ empiezo con vos, para aprender, y después me dedico a jugadores en serio: me compro un movicom_ [pensemos que el cuento fue escrito en 2007]_ y me hago garca_ [representante de jugadores, ergo: ricachón, empresario ...o lo que quieras relacionar al término].



¡Perfecto! ¡Queda re contra claro!, 😁. ¡Ricachón! ¡tremenda palabra!
(Creo que el cuento fue escrito el 2000, pero no importa, sólo por la información se lo digo).
Se lo agradezco, Azarosa.


----------



## Azarosa

kornilios said:


> ¡Perfecto! ¡Queda re contra claro!, 😁. ¡Ricachón! ¡tremenda palabra!
> (Creo que el cuento fue escrito el 2000, pero no importa, sólo por la información se lo digo).
> Se lo agradezco, Azarosa.


sí, sí, 2000, perdón (¡y estoy con las gafas puestas!). Para ese año el movicom era un ladrillo, un celular (o móvil) que solo tenían los muy pudientes.


----------



## kornilios

Bueno, y ahora que la duda anterior está esclarecida, pongo una nueva, en el mismo fragmento.


kornilios said:


> –Sí, Beto. Si *te* *arruinan* en el club no me caliento. Igual aprendo.


¿Qué significaría esa frase? ¿ Si _te arruinan la carrera_, si _no te dejan crecer _como jugador? ¿o tal vez otra cosa? 

¡Gracias!


----------



## juanjorel

Azarosa said:


> @kornilios, estuve leyendo el cuento: son instancias diferentes:_ me nombrás representante y en 5 años junto guita en pala._ Es decir:_ empiezo con vos, para aprender, y después me dedico a jugadores en serio: me compro un movicom_ [pensemos que el cuento fue escrito en 2007]_ y me hago garca_ [representante de jugadores, ergo: ricachón, empresario ...o lo que quieras relacionar al término].


No, garca no es ricachón o empresario, al menos no necesariamente. Puede que estén relacionados, pero un garca es un cagador.


kornilios said:


> Bueno, _garca_ puede significar muchas cosas, claro, y entiendo su intención de aportar todas las posibles interpretaciones, pero tengo que decidir cómo traducir dicha frase...


Podés traducirla como quieras, eso ya es asunto tuyo, y ricachón no está mal, aunque no es exactamente eso.

Pd: aprovecho para comentar que en otra de tus publicaciones usé un expresión quizás demasiado porteña y que se puede prestar a confusión, que es "_por las deudas_", aclaro que significa "_por las dudas_".


----------



## kornilios

juanjorel said:


> No, garca no es ricachón o empresario, al menos no necesariamente. Puede que estén relacionados, pero un garca es un cagador.


Si es un _cagador_ ¿qué tiene que ver con el celular y los jugadores? No veo sentido en la frase, si garca es un cagador. ¿Por qué compra el Movicon, para cagarlos a los jugadores? 
No voy a traducir la frase como quiero, sino como la usan ustedes que son nativos e intentan explicarme su significado. Por eso abro los hilos y justo por eso su ayuda es tremenda, porque si no fuera por ustedes yo traduciría cómo pensaba que era correcto sin tener la mínima confirmación. ¡Este foro, o sea ustedes, es un tesoro!

Pd. Había entendido la frase «por las deudas». En todo caso, usted hace bien en señalarlo, pero le habría preguntado si no la hubiera entendido, para anotarla en mi glosario.
Gracias.
(Cambio de nuevo el título del hilo, que no quiero confundir a los moderadores)


----------



## Calambur

juanjorel said:


> un garca es un cagador.


Tal cual.

Si el Perito Conde _ahora _cambió de idea y lo relaciona con oligarca... pues ¡serán cosas de él! 
A mí me suena a ideología política, y sospecho dónde lo husmeó.
No lo tendría en cuenta.

Saludos._


----------



## Azarosa

@juanjorel, garca tiene dos acepciones, como habrá visto en los posts anteriores. Y si apelo al sentido común, el personaje dice (copio): _Me compro un Movicom, y me hago garca_. Es claro -para mí, al menos- que no está diciendo "me hago cagador", pero sí "me transformo en un (oli)garca". Si se fija, el personaje que habla, Pablo, es un pobre tipo, un perdedor, y en este contexto hace planes para hacerse rico. Pero, en fin, será cuestión de interpretación, y respeto su punto de vista.


----------



## juanjorel

Sí, el personaje Pablo está siendo humorístico, o sea, le está diciendo "me voy a convertir en un hijo de puta que vive de vos y se se enriquece a costa tuya y de los demás jugadores", es muy gracioso el párrafo. Yo creo que "me voy a convertir en ricachón" puede andar en este caso, o "empresario cagador", algo así.

El celular es una figura típica de los "emprendedores" de aquella época, imagino a un representante de jugadores, chanta, tipo Guillermo Coppola, o cualquiera de esos, con un celular en la mano.


----------



## Azarosa

juanjorel said:


> Sí, el personaje Pablo está siendo humorístico, o sea, le está diciendo "me voy a convertir en un hijo de puta que vive de vos y se se enriquece a costa tuya y de los demás jugadores", es muy gracioso el párrafo. Yo creo que "me voy a convertir en ricachón" puede andar en este caso, o "empresario cagador", algo así.
> 
> El celular es una figura típica de los "emprendedores" de aquella época, imagino a un representante de jugadores, chanta, tipo Guillermo Coppola, o cualquiera de esos, con un celular en la mano.


A eso mismo me refería; diría que hay una interpretación cruzada del término, si cabe tal cosa.


----------



## kornilios

Azarosa said:


> Y si apelo al sentido común, el personaje dice (copio): _Me compro un Movicom, y me hago garca_. Es claro -para mí, al menos- que no está diciendo "me hago cagador", pero sí "me transformo en un (oli)garca". Si se fija, el personaje que habla, Pablo, es un pobre tipo, un perdedor, y en este contexto hace planes para hacerse rico.


Creo que esa interpretación es la más lógica, pero en los cuentos del estimado Sacheri, se suele leer cosas extravagantes y originales. Es parte de su estilo auténtico...


juanjorel said:


> me voy a convertir en un hijo de puta que vive de vos y se *se enriquece a costa tuya y de los demás jugadores"*, es muy gracioso el párrafo. Yo creo que "me voy a convertir en ricachón" puede andar en este caso, o "*empresario cagado*r", algo así.


_Enriquecerse a costa de los jugadores _es una opción que abarca ambas acepciones del _garca_, por lo menos así me parece a mí. Sí, creo que esto es lo que pretende decir el escritor. 

Gracias a todos y todas.

Hasta mañana, que abro un nuevo hilo con la otra duda.
Saludos.


----------



## Rocko!

Hay un libro titulado _Los garcas: una tipología nacional_ (Vicente Muleiro. 2013).
Allí mencionan todo lo dicho en este hilo, desde el vesre hasta lo oligarca, siendo este último el abordado por los autores.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

kornilios said:


> Bueno, _garca_ puede significar muchas cosas, claro, y entiendo su intención de aportar todas las posibles interpretaciones, pero tengo que decidir cómo traducir dicha frase,entonces necesito tener algunas cosas claras. Primero, coincido con Hakuna Matata, que no se trata de _cagar a sus representado_s. y segundo, vamos con mis preguntas:
> 
> 1) _Hacerse,_ en este caso, ¿sería _*llegar a ser*_?  ¿sería _pasarse de_? *¿o otra cosa? ... me transformo / me convierto en...*
> 2) _Garca_, en este caso, ¿es más probable que sea la aféresis de oligarca o sería la persona que caga/hace daño a los demás?
> 
> El caso es que la frase está muy vinculada con la anterior: «Me compro un Movicom». ¿Cuál es el papel que desempeña la compra de un celular, un objeto que en aquel entonces sólo los _forrados_ podían conseguir? ¿*Algo que muestra la riqueza del poseedor?* ¿Algo que va a desengañar la gente que rodea al poseedor de este, con fines de pasarse de una persona importante, para darse corte?
> 
> Muchas gracias por todos los comentarios y por la ayuda.


Cada uno podrá darle su interpretación y creo que todos más o menos apuntamos a lo mismo. Pero si nos fijamos en la frase: "_Me compro un Movicom y *me hago garca*",_ a mí me suena mucho mejor si significa "me hago oligarca" antes que "me hago cagador" (o garcador).
Pero bue, cada uno tiene su opinión, diría Dirty Harry.


----------



## lagartija68

No son dos acepciones (tan) distintas. Llamar al que tiene plata _garca_ es considerar que todos los ricos te van a _cagar_ tarde o temprano, es decir, que explotan o viven de los demás.



kornilios said:


> ¿ Si _te arruinan la carrera_, si _no te dejan crecer _como jugador?


Exactamente eso: "Si tu carrera se echa a perder", "Si te quedas sin futuro en tu carrera profesional como jugador".


----------



## Azarosa

lagartija68 said:


> No son dos acepciones (tan) distintas. Llamar al que tiene plata _garca_ es considerar que todos los ricos te van a _cagar_ tarde o temprano, es decir, que explotan o viven de los demás.
> 
> 
> Exactamente eso: "Si tu carrera se echa a perder", "Si te quedas sin futuro en tu carrera profesional como jugador".


----------



## lagartija68

Cito esta obra humorística, pero a la vez útil, y te la recomiendo @kornilios .  Aguirre Javier et. al.,  _Puto el que lee: Diccionario argentino de insultos, injurias e improperios_, Buenos Aires: Gente Grossa, 2006


----------



## jilar

Hakuna Matata said:


> si nos fijamos en la frase: "_Me compro un Movicom y *me hago garca*",_ a mí me suena mucho mejor si significa "me hago oligarca"


A mí también. Por simplicidad (el tío busca conseguir una forma de vivir que le dé dinero ).

Ahora bien, el orden en que presenta la frase (primero comprarse un móvil, que solo estaba al alcance de adinerados, implica que ya tiene el suficiente dinero) apunta a que quiere transmitir que su trabajo hará que tenga dinero (como para ya comprarse un móvil) y, por lo tanto, puede ser ya condiderado un "garca" (ya sea en el sentido directo de oligarca o bien en ese sentido de cagador - se aprovecha del trabajo de sus empleados o clientes).

En mi opinión, ya que seguro que en griego no tenéis un término equivalente al 100% al segundo caso (porque esto, como ves, viene del "vesre" argentino), iría a lo sencillo y traduciría como oligarca en el sentido de rico/ricachón o poderoso.

Oligarca viene del griego, ¿tiene hoy esa acepción de rico/ricachón - y todo lo que se les puede suponer a los ricos - en griego?

Si buscas transmitir lo de "cagador" creo que es complicarse sin necesidad.


----------



## lagartija68

jilar said:


> Si buscas transmitir lo de "cagador" creo que es complicarse sin necesidad.


Los hablantes del castellano rioplatense le estamos informando la connotación del término, que es muy fuerte y está muy presente. El intento de poder traducir está connotación no me parece en absoluto vano.


----------



## Calambur

jilar said:


> un "garca" (ya sea en el sentido directo de oligarca


El "problema" es que ése no es significado de "garca".
Nadie, que yo recuerde, interpretaba "garca" como "oligarca" en la época en que fue escrito ese cuento (año 2000). 
E incluso dudo mucho de que quienes usan actualmente la palabra "garca" la entiendan como una aféresis de "oligarca".
Un *garca *es un *cagador*. (La otra forma propuesta es mera provocación ideológica.)


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Yo sí, Calambur. Sorry.
Y no es provocación ideológica. Para mí es un uso muy viejo, de mis épocas de estudiante secundario, y de eso hace casi 50 años. No existía el concepto "grieta", si es a eso a lo que te referís.
Y garca yo lo puedo utilizar / lo utilizo indistintamente con cualquiera de ambas acepciones. Depende del contexto se entenderá uno u otro significado, y como viene quedando muy en claro, hay un solapamiento entre ambos significados, probablemente no casual. Éste es uno de esos casos, por ejemplo, donde no terminamos de discernir si es uno u otro.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Hakuna Matata said:


> Para mí es un uso muy viejo, de mis épocas de estudiante secundario, y de eso hace casi 50 años.


Es más, para los que recuerden / conozcan las circunstancias políticas y sociales de los años '70 en Argentina y puntualmente en Buenos Aires, tendrán en claro que en esa época era mucho más usado oligarca que cagador (es una forma de decirlo, no hablo de números absolutos, pero creo que se entiende la idea). O por lo menos en el ámbito de la militancia estudiantil así era. Quizás sea algo personal y que me dejó marca.


----------



## lagartija68

No sé si se relaciona explícitamente con oligarca, pero el sentido de explotador sí lo tiene hasta hoy.


----------



## Azarosa

Hakuna Matata said:


> Yo sí, Calambur. Sorry.
> Y no es provocación ideológica. Para mí es un uso muy viejo, de mis épocas de estudiante secundario, y de eso hace casi 50 años. No existía el concepto "grieta", si es a eso a lo que te referís.
> Y garca yo lo puedo utilizar / lo utilizo indistintamente con cualquiera de ambas acepciones. Depende del contexto se entenderá uno u otro significado, y como viene quedando muy en claro, hay un solapamiento entre ambos significados, probablemente no casual. Éste es uno de esos casos, por ejemplo, donde no terminamos de discernir si es uno u otro.


----------



## jilar

Ya estoy viendo al pobre Kornilios dejando la palabra tal cual y añadiendo una  nota al pie con todas las implicaciones o posibles sentidos.


----------



## lagartija68

Un diccionario online pone esta cita de ejemplo: Diccionario de variantes del español - garca. c.


----------



## jilar

¿A qué refiere la ce que le sigue?
garca. *c.*


Por cierto, del ASALE (pero no tienen "garca") :


cagador, -ra.I.1.sust/adj. _Ar_, _Ur._ Persona malintencionada que perjudica a los demás. vulg; desp.


En España podríamos llamar a este tipo de persona "cabrón".


----------



## lagartija68

jilar said:


> ¿A qué refiere la ce que le sigue?
> garca. *c.*


común Diccionario de variantes del español - Abreviaturas


----------



## kornilios

Hakuna Matata said:


> Cada uno podrá darle su interpretación y creo que todos más o menos apuntamos a lo mismo. Pero si nos fijamos en la frase: "_Me compro un Movicom y *me hago garca*",_ a mí me suena mucho mejor si significa "me hago oligarca" antes que "me hago cagador" (o garcador).
> Pero bue, cada uno tiene su opinión, diría Dirty Harry.


Muchas gracias por haber respondido de manera concreta a mis preguntas. Es de suma ayuda porque constituyen una base para que yo piense en cómo seguir con la traducción de la frase. 
Creo que sí, todos/as apuntan a lo mismo, más o menos. Además estoy de acuerdo con usted en que la interpretación _oligarca_ con su connotación despectiva, es más adecuada que la de _cagador_, en el caso.
Cada uno tiene su opinión, por supuesto y somos gente adulta y civilizada que podemos respetar cada punto de vista diferente.



lagartija68 said:


> Cito esta obra humorística, pero a la vez útil, y te la recomiendo @kornilios . Aguirre Javier et. al., _Puto el que lee: Diccionario argentino de insultos, injurias e improperios_, Buenos Aires: Gente Grossa, 2006


Conozco el libro, me lo había mencionado una amiga argentina cuando estabamos charlando sobre mi querido Fontanarrosa. Ese lema es útil, en efecto. 



jilar said:


> En mi opinión, ya que seguro que en griego no tenéis un término equivalente al 100% al segundo caso (porque esto, como ves, viene del "vesre" argentino), iría a lo sencillo y traduciría como oligarca en el sentido de rico/ricachón o poderoso.
> 
> Oligarca viene del griego, ¿tiene hoy esa acepción de rico/ricachón - y todo lo que se les puede suponer a los ricos - en griego?
> 
> Si buscas transmitir lo de "cagador" creo que es complicarse sin necesidad.


No tenemos, no, es verdad. Pero tampoco se puede usar oligarca en este contexto. Oligarcas llamamos a los rusos aforrados que surgieron después la caída de la USSR o a los empresarios que tienen mucho dinero y poder político, sobre todo a los que poseen medios de comunicación. Berlusconi por ejemplo era un oligarca.
Busco transmitir lo de _cagador_ que quiere enriquecerse, o sea del que quiere ganar dinero cagando a los jugadores.



lagartija68 said:


> Los hablantes del castellano rioplatense le estamos informando la connotación del término, que es muy fuerte y está muy presente. El intento de poder traducir está connotación no me parece en absoluto vano.


Exactamente, este es el objetivo del hilo, y que lo han logrado a conseguir. 
Muchas gracias.



Calambur said:


> El "problema" es que ése no es significado de "garca".
> Nadie, que yo recuerde, interpretaba "garca" como "oligarca" en la época en que fue escrito ese cuento (año 2000).
> E incluso dudo mucho de que quienes usan actualmente la palabra "garca" la entiendan como una aféresis de "oligarca".
> Un *garca *es un *cagador*. (La otra forma propuesta es mera provocación ideológica.)


La verdad, no voy a traducir garca en el sentido este de quien es poderoso y rico, sino del quien quiere hacerse rico cagando a los demás. Me parece que con esta interpretación estarías de acuerdo querida Calmbur, ¿no? 

De la provocación ideológica no puedo aportar algo. Es cosa rioplatense...



lagartija68 said:


> No sé si se relaciona explícitamente con oligarca, pero el sentido de explotador sí lo tiene hasta hoy.


Explotador, eso pienso que describe de la mejor manera lo que quiere decir Sacheri. 
Muchas gracias.



jilar said:


> Ya estoy viendo al pobre Kornilios dejando la palabra tal cual y añadiendo una nota al pie con todas las implicaciones o posibles sentidos.


jajaja. No, amigo jilar, ya me he decidido cómo la voy a traducir, y sin notas de pie. 😂



lagartija68 said:


> Un diccionario online pone esta cita de ejemplo: Diccionario de variantes del español - garca. c.


¡No me lo puedo creer! ¡Qué casualidad, che!

Amigos y amigas, yo estoy más que satisfecho con los comentarios que he leído y he decidido cómo traducir la frase.
Les agradezco por su inestimable ayuda. 
Un saludo a todos y todas.


----------



## juanjorel

Agrego una última cosa ya que estamos, solo para que quede registrado, "garca" es una palabra bastante frecuente en Argentina y generalmente no tiene una connotación tan fuerte, dependiendo el contexto, se usa muchas veces en frases como "dale, acompañane a la feria, no seas garca", o sea "no me cagués/no me dejes tirado", etc.


----------



## lagartija68

juanjorel said:


> Agrego una última cosa ya que estamos, solo para que quede registrado, "garca" es una palabra bastante frecuente en Argentina y generalmente no tiene una connotación muy fuerte, se usa muchas veces en frases como "dale, acompañane a la feria, no seas garca", o sea "no me cagués/no me dejes tirado", etc.


Que pueda ser usada en ese tono no quiere decir que no sea fuerte, o tal vez, que ya no quedan palabras fuertes, porque todo se puede decir y las  palabras pierden la fuerza. Pero cagar, desde el vamos ,no es una palabra muy de salón.


----------



## juanjorel

lagartija68 said:


> Que pueda ser usada en ese tono da cuenta no quiere decir que no sea fuerte, o tal vez, que ya no quedan palabras fuerte, porque todo se puede decir y las  palabras pierden la fuerza. Pero cagar, desde el vamos ,no es una palabra muy de salón.


No, pero es una palabra que uno suele escuchar entre amigas/os, "dale, no seas garca", pero obviamente que no es nada fino.


----------



## lagartija68

juanjorel said:


> No, pero es una palabra que uno suele escuchar entre amigas/os, "dale, no seas garca", pero obviamente que no es nada fino.


Si, también entre amigos se dice: "dale, no seas hijo de puta".


----------



## juanjorel

lagartija68 said:


> Si, también entre amigos se dice: "dale, no seas hijo de puta".


Sí, vos sabés que acá "ser un hijo de puta" puede ser el mayor de los insultos o el mayor de los halagos, depende el contexto, pero tenés razón en que es una expresión fuerte, la palabra "garca" dicha en un contexto entre amigos no es tan fuerte, ahí cambié mi texto anterior de "...no es muy fuerte" a "no es tan fuerte, dependiendo el contexto".


----------



## lagartija68

En principio son expresiones fuertes y malsonantes que se usan para insultar y que en ciertos contextos están permitidas o tienen un uso irónico. Otro ejemplo es el famoso _boludo_. A veces sucede que alguien te sabe argentino y viene y te lo dice y suena pésimo porque es inadecuado, está fuera de lugar y es un insulto.


----------



## Fernando

Perdón. No puedo aportar nada, pero sólo agradezco las aportaciones de este hilo. He aprendido un montón (sobre todo a NO usar la palabra garca).

¿Alguien me puede aclarar si al señor Javier Aguirre (et al.) le cae bien o mal Mauricio Macri? Es tan sutil que no me queda claro.



lagartija68 said:


> Cito esta obra humorística, pero a la vez útil, y te la recomiendo @kornilios .  Aguirre Javier et. al.,  _Puto el que lee: Diccionario argentino de insultos, injurias e improperios_, Buenos Aires: Gente Grossa, 2006
> 
> 
> View attachment 77787


----------

